# Show us your eyes!



## Minish (Aug 15, 2008)

I probably fail at thread titles, but you might remember this from the last TCoD anyway.

Just post pictures of your eyes!







*sees you* >D


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 15, 2008)

Uuh, you can see them in this one decently. They're a kinda dark-green colour.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 15, 2008)

There.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 15, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> There.


Genius!





...
I probably won't post my real ones, sorry.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 15, 2008)

(Note the FUCKING HUGE EYEBROW. I need it cut.)


----------



## Treechu (Aug 15, 2008)

Mine eyes, do they scare you?

Also here is the whole image. : P


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 15, 2008)

Arylett's boring brown eyes, mm'yes.

Apparently, a lot of people like my eyes... God knows why.


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 16, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Uuh, you can see them in this one decently. They're a kinda dark-green colour.


Danni, I saw a girl who looks just like you on the street today. It was freaky. :o

On-topic: You guys have really coold eyes! Mine are really really dark brown and squinty and tilted and boring.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 16, 2008)

Do I scare you yet?


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 18, 2008)

One of my eyes.

Aand both of them.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 18, 2008)

Flazeah, Dannichu, and Cirrus, you guys have really pretty eyes~ Cirrus, it's so perfectly almond shaped and it's just... eye candy. XD

Dannichu, I like the colour. So murky green and lovely~

Flazeah, yours are quite awesome. I don't know why, but I find them awesome. I just like the shape, it's nice~


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Aug 18, 2008)

This one's decent.

Weird thing is, one of my eyes is more blue, and the other is more green.


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 18, 2008)

Arylett, your eyes are so not boring. :3 They look like an unusual brown colour to me, and they have a pretty tint that's somehow richer than chocolate brown. Which is also nice, but anyway. Yes.

 You guys do have interesting eyes. So many different colours and such. :D And EvilCrazyMonkey, I know someone who has eyes like that. They're not totally blue and green, but one is definitely more blue than the other and vice versa. They look cool. You're lucky to have slightly different colours. But then, I think completely different coloured eyes look nice, and also ones that are the same, so, uh.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 18, 2008)

My eyes are a simple brownish color. In the right light, they look sorta yellow, which makes me happy to see.

If you want a photo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




You don't want the full photo. I'm doing something embarrasing.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Aug 19, 2008)

Flazeah said:


> You guys do have interesting eyes. So many different colours and such. :D And EvilCrazyMonkey, I know someone who has eyes like that. They're not totally blue and green, but one is definitely more blue than the other and vice versa. They look cool. You're lucky to have slightly different colours. But then, I think completely different coloured eyes look nice, and also ones that are the same, so, uh.


You should see my dog's eyes. One eye is completely brown, and the other is mainly blue with a spot of brown in the top-left corner. I'll try to get a picture up soon...


----------



## Linzys (Aug 20, 2008)

'Eye' see you. o_o
They're like...grey. :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 20, 2008)

Flazeah said:


> Arylett, your eyes are so not boring. :3 They look like an unusual brown colour to me, and they have a pretty tint that's somehow richer than chocolate brown. Which is also nice, but anyway. Yes.


"Richer than chocolate brown"? Ooh, I never thought of them like that before... I like the sound of that! Thaank you~ :D


----------



## Furiianda (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi!
I'm a greeny. Yaaay.

Linzys, your eyes are amusing! (In a good way...) _Grey._ Teehee.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh no, glasses!


----------

